# Finally Completed!



## myrddin173 (Dec 21, 2011)

So as of the wee hours of this morning (in America that is - elsewhere it was all other times) the Wheel of Time series started by Robert Jordan and completed by Brandon Sanderson has well... been completed.  It is planned to go through about six months of revisions and be out by next fall.  

I know the Wheel of Time isn't the most popular series here but it is a titan in the genre and I'm almost sad to see it come to an end.  Then I remember it was original supposed to be three books and is now fourteen.

I am incredibly excited, how about the rest of you?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 21, 2011)

I am excited, although, next fall? Last I heard it was scheduled for February. Alas.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm glad. You're right, it was a titan of the genre and its fans deserve a proper culmination to all their devotion. Too bad Jordan himself couldn't be the one to finish it.

I imagine I'll read it, eventually. I did always wonder how he envisioned his Last Battle going.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 21, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> I'm glad. You're right, it was a titan of the genre and its fans deserve a proper culmination to all their devotion. Too bad Jordan himself couldn't be the one to finish it.
> 
> I imagine I'll read it, eventually. I did always wonder how he envisioned his Last Battle going.



Well the good thing is Jordan wrote the ending years ago, so in a way he is the one "finishing" it.  As far as I know everything is as true to his vision as possible, he left copious amounts of notes so they knew what he was planning.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 21, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> Well the good thing is Jordan wrote the ending years ago, so in a way he is the one "finishing" it.  As far as I know everything is as true to his vision as possible, he left copious amounts of notes so they knew what he was planning.



All I know is, if we don't find out 



Spoiler: Wheel of Time, Book 5



who killed Asmodean,


 I'm going to develop the technology to resurrect the dead, bring back RJ, and beat the snot out of him.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 22, 2011)

Um, you do know that was revealed in ToM right?...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 22, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> Um, you do know that was revealed in ToM right?...



In the appendix, apparently, which I didn't read. According to this page (yes, *spoilers*), it wasn't revealed directly in the text, but in the appendix. Well, good to finally have an answer.

I'd _still_ like to know why RJ thought that it should have been "obvious" as soon as it happened, though.


----------



## mirrorrorrim (Dec 31, 2011)

I have mixed feelings. On the one hand, I'd really love to finish the series–I read the first 11, and, while his female characters were almost universally unbearable (I think I liked Min, but that was pretty much it), I really grew attached to the world and some of the characters.

On the other hand, that was almost ten years ago now, so to do the series justice, I'd have to reread all of them. That means I'd have to read 10,000+ pages, and several of those thousands were almost unbearably slow the _first_ time through; I shudder to imagine enduring them a second time. And his female characters are almost universally unbearable.

So...


----------

